# Ferret rescue near preston?



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi, I have had a ferret left with me that someone left at my gf's work - they had found him being terrorised by a bunch of dick heads trying to drown him (I think thats what happened, they were definatly doing something they shouldn't). I am assuming he was stolen as he is a friendly fella who only 'play' bites now and then. I was going to keep him until someone would hopefullt claim him however ths hasn't happenedand Iunfortunatly I can't keep him as he bullies my male and it isn't fair to exclude one of them while they are playing, so i was wondering if anyone knew of a good ferret rescue centre or if anyone is looking to get a ferret. He hasn't been neutered if that matters to anyone.
thanks


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a great ferret rescue in Sheffield : victory:

http://www.theferrethutch.com/


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Try Ferrets in need. I used to work with one of the directors / secretary or something, not sure if she's still at the same job but if she is she works in Fulwood but only lives over Wigan way if she's not there.

If you google Ferrets In Need it'll come up with their site.


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheers people


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Dave, there is a member on here called LittleHelen, she has a ferret rescue in Lancaster :2thumb:


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheers Collin, I have found a place called dookies in Wigan who are willing to take him in, I'd keep him but it isn't fair on my originals


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice one Dave! I might have been tempted myself, but we have enough hutches of rabbits & guinea pigs outside already.


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

Check my forum out there is a ferret rescue map. - run a ferret rescue and forum in sheffiled my forum and website is in my signature


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

no probs mate your welcomr to join my forum pal we also have chat room to


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

Will do. The ferret is now rehomed, one of the rescue workers has decided to keep him for herself.


----------

